# Help!  Can't get all of my pictures off of the Microdrive card



## AprilRamone (May 13, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Hopefully someone can tell me what's going on.  I went and did a photoshoot this morning and shot over three hundred photos with my Canon 20D.  I attached the cord and attempted to put those photos on my computer, but one of the folders is missing all of the images.  However, when I scroll through all of them on my camera, they aren't missing.  What's up with this?  Is there a way for me to get those pictures onto my computer???
Thanks,
April


----------



## darich (May 13, 2006)

Did you use a card reader and take the memory card out the camera or connect the camera directly to the computer?
whichever you did, try the other one.
Do you have access to another computer? another 20D?

i had a similar problem and eventually lost the shots i took. it put me off mocrodrives and i only use CF cards now.


----------



## AprilRamone (May 13, 2006)

I bought a card reader, but couldn't figure it out so I went back to just using the cord directly from the camera to the computer.  I could try to use my bf's computer...


----------



## Rob (May 13, 2006)

With the same camera, I've often found that it does have a couple of empty folders and the pictures are in other folders. If you download them all and put them in one folder, are there actually any missing??

Rob


----------



## darich (May 13, 2006)

might be worth figuring the cf reader out.
if you're using windows xp you should be able to plug it in and simply drag and drop like any other drive on your machine.


----------



## AprilRamone (May 13, 2006)

No, there are exactly 100 missing from a folder that just doesn't have them in it but it should.  I guess I'll have to try to figure out the card reader...thanks for your help!


----------



## AprilRamone (May 13, 2006)

Ok, so I found my card reader and plugged it in and it looks like the pictures are there with that.  Weird. I wonder why it does that?


----------



## Cuervo79 (May 13, 2006)

did you shoot those pictures in RAW? I find that all I can see when looking at my camera are the JPEG photos, but the raw become invisible, I only could download them with Camera window (software supplied with my Rebel XT)


----------

